# Schwimmteich Neubau 2020



## Hans9999 (8. Feb. 2020)

Hallo zusammen
Bin neu hier in diesem Forum und hoffe das ich ein paar Anregungen bekomme für mein neues Projekt
Erstmal möchte ich mich vorstellen, ich bin der Hans, komme aus Niederbayern und bin in der Planungsphase für einen Schwimmteich/Naturpool
Bisher habe ich einen großen Teich mit 10x7m und einen kleineren die mit einen Bachlauf verbunden sind, im großen Teich leben 7 Kois( die dann auch umziehen)
So nun zum Projekt
Ich möchte einen Teich mit 12x7m wobei 12x2m als Filterbereich dienen soll ,getrennt ist er am Ende mit einer Verbindung von ca. 2m 
Tiefe soll im Schwimmbereich bei 2,5m sein
Hatte schon einen Teichbauer Vorort und der Preis liegt bei 80000€ bis 100000€ und das ist mir zu teuer, mein Budget liegt bei ca. 50000€
Ich bin am überlegen den Teich selber zu bauen
Er soll mit Bodenplatte und dann mit Schalungssteinen gemacht werden(Eigenbau)und dann eine 1,5 mm Folie drauf 
Die Folie muss vom Fachmann gemacht werden
Bei der Filteranlage hab ich nicht die große Ahnung, hatte an 2 Bodenabsaugungen gedacht und einen Skimmer und einen Trommelfilter und zurück über einen Kiesfilter zum Teich( alles sollte so Wartungsarm wie möglich werden)
So, nun zu meinen Fragen
1. meint ihr das ich mit meinen Budget klar komme?
2. wie sollte die Filterung aussehen ?
3. wie findet man jemanden der die Teichfolie schweissen kann ?

Hoffe das ich ein paar Antworten bekomme
LG


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Feb. 2020)

Hallo Hans, willkommen im Forum!

1. Ich denke bei Eigenbau solltest du mit max. 25 000 € hinkommen.

2. Kiesfilter ist keine gute Idee, aber da werden sich noch andere melden.

3. google mal Folienschweißer, auch einige Dachdecker machen das.


----------



## Zacky (9. Feb. 2020)

Hallo Hans.

Das Budget sollte reichen, wenn man es alleine auch leisten kann.

Zur Bodenplatte bin ich immer zwiegespalten und sehe hier eigentlich nur dann Bedarf, wenn der Boden nicht ausreichend tragfähig ist. Gewachsener Boden ist m.M.n. ausreichend.

Filterung über Trommelfilter ist klasse. Auf jeden Fall. 2 x Bodenablauf sollte für einen Schwimmteich reichen, jedoch ist gelegentlich manuelle Unterstützung bei der Bodenreinigung sicherlich notwendig, wobei es bei 2,5 m Tiefe nicht ganz einfach werden wird. Skimmer würde ich auf zwei Seiten installieren.

Folien faltenfrei verlegen lassen, gute Idee. Ich kann dazu z.Bsp. Fa. Mielke Teichfolien empfehlen. Die fahren Deutschlandweit durch die Gegend und bringen alles mit, was gebraucht wird. Auch Vlies.

Dann würde ich Dir auf jeden Fall den Forenbereich "Schwimmteiche" und "Baudokus" empfehlen, da hier schon einige Projekte ähnlich deiner Art umgesetzt wurden und hier evtl. auch entsprechender Erfahrungsschatz schon zu bekommen ist.


----------



## Hans9999 (9. Feb. 2020)

Danke euch beiden für die schnellen Antworten
Kiesfilter@ meine bedenken sind das irgendwann auch der kies getauscht oder gereinigt werden muss
Was wäre eine alternative?
Bodenplatte@ Mir wurde gesagt ich muss betonieren damit ich eine ganz ebene fläche bekomme damit der bodenroboter richtig arbeitet
2,5m Tiefe@ damit beim schwimmen der bodensatz nicht aufgewirbelt wird


----------



## Geisy (9. Feb. 2020)

Hallo Hans
Bodensatz sollte sich bei richtiger Filterung und Umwälzung kaum bilden. Ich persönlich würde es deswegen nicht so tief machen.
Alternative zum Kiesfilter ist ein Biofilter mit ruhenden Helix was sich viel leichter reinigen läßt.
Anstatt Trommelfilter würde ich einen Endlosbandfilter nehmen.
Das ganze dann auf Luftheberbasis dann bekommst du ordentlich Umwälzung mit wenig Energieeinsatz.
Einer der das so verbaut samt Folie einschweißen ist https://lifra-filtertechnik-teichabdichtungen.de/
Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Zacky (9. Feb. 2020)

Hans9999 schrieb:


> eine ganz ebene fläche bekomme damit der bodenroboter richtig arbeitet


Das hattest Du vorher nicht erwähnt, aber dennoch bin ich der Meinung, dass es auch ohne Betonbodenplatte geht. Der Boden wird später mit einer Sand(Kies)-schicht versehen, welche man mit einer leichten Rüttelplatte verdichtet und dann mit einem Richtscheit saubver abziehen kann. Also wie bei einem normalen Plasterunterbau. Das wird glatt und dann kann auch ein Bodenroboter problemlos fahren. (nur meine Meinung! - von Jemanden der nur Sandböden unter den Teichen hat)



Hans9999 schrieb:


> meine bedenken sind das irgendwann auch der kies getauscht oder gereinigt werden muss
> Was wäre eine alternative?


Das kann durchaus passieren, wobei es hier meiner Meinung nach, bisher kaum echte Erfahrungen gibt, wie sich ein solcher Kiesfilter in Kombination mit einem Trommelfilter verhält. Irgendwann wird es aber sicherlich nötig sein, so dass man als Alternative einen reinen Pflanzendurchlauffilter mit Unterwasserpflanzen und stark zehrender Randbepflanzung in Erwägung ziehen kann.


----------



## Hans9999 (3. Jan. 2021)

Servus
aufgrund vom "Masterthema2020" konnte ich meine Planungen nicht umsetzen - aber jetzt gehts weiter und irgendwann wird das Leben wieder normal
hab meinen Entwurf im Anhang
vielleicht hat jemand ein paar Fehler entdeckt oder hat Verbesserungen
Gruss
Hans


----------



## Zacky (3. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Hans.

Wenn ich deine Skizze richtig interpretiere, wird dein Filter so leider nicht funktionieren.

Beim Bogensiebfilter kenne ich jetzt auf Anhieb nur zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder von einer Pumpe gespeist und dann Aus-/Rücklauf in eigener Schwerkraft in die Bio - oder - als Schwerkraftversion, wobei sich dann direkt hinter dem Siebfilter die Pumpe befindet, welche das Wasser unterhalb des Schwimmerschotts absaugt und somit den Durchsatz bestimmt. Die Pumpe fördert das Wasser dann in die Bio.

Deine Biobehälter stehen mit der Oberkante alle unterhalb der Wasserlinie, was so nicht funktionieren kann. Die Behälter müssen mit der Oberkante + x cm über die Wasserlinie raus ragen.
Die Pumpe am Ende der Strecke bzw. so aufgestellt, dass sie a) eine Rücklaufkammer und b) zusätzlich direkt das Klärbecken speist, halte ich für absolut unzweckmäßig, da Du hier mit Verteilern das Wasser stark einregeln müsstest, dass es sowohl als auch bedient. Die Rücklaufkammer erschliet sich mir nicht so recht, weil die Leitung, welche direkt in den Teich führt, auch tiefer endet, als die Rückleitung zum Klärbecken. Das Wasser wird sehr wahrscheinlich über die Rückleitung nur in den Teich gelangen und nicht im Klärbecken über die Wasserlinie des Teiches kommen.
PS: Luftpumpen sollten nicht ohne Rückschlagventil unterhalb der Wasserlinie benutzt und aufgestellt werden.
Ich habe mir mal erlaubt deine Skizze mit meinen Gedanken zu überschreiben. Ein erster Entwurf, wobei die Frage natürlch vorab dann geklärt werden müsste, was für ein Bogensiebfilter Du nutzen willst und wie dieser eingebaut wird. Kann ja noch sein, dass also tatsächlich die Pumpe direkt hinter den Siebfilter muss und diese die Bio speist. In dem Fall wäre der Aufbau nochmal etwas abzuändern.


----------



## Zacky (3. Jan. 2021)

...was mir gerade noch einfällt...



Hans9999 schrieb:


> damit der bodenroboter richtig arbeitet



Wenn das auch weiterhin noch ein Thema für euch ist, dann müsst ihr auch bei der Wahl der Bodenabläufe aufpassen. Die normalen (Standard-)Bodenabläufe aus dem Teichbereich haben einen sog. Domdeckel, welcher über dem Boden "schwebt". Da hätte es der Poolroboter schwer, den Boden gründlich sauber zu machen. Eine Alternative / Erweiterung wäre ein ebenerdiger Bodenablaufdeckel für den Standard-Bodenablauf. So etwas habe ich im letzten Jahr mit meinem Lieferanten/Hersteller aus Edelstahl entwickelt und wird dieses Jahr offiziell ins Angebot mit aufgenommen. (Foto im Anhang)


----------



## troll20 (3. Jan. 2021)

Zacky schrieb:


> So etwas habe ich im letzten Jahr mit meinem Lieferanten/Hersteller aus Edelstahl entwickelt und wird dieses Jahr offiziell ins Angebot mit aufgenommen. (Foto im Anhang)


Kannst du so etwas auch Mal bei einem treffen so ganz zufällig erwähnen


----------



## Zacky (3. Jan. 2021)

öööhhhhmmm, ja...ich dachte, das hätte ich schon mal gemacht.


----------



## troll20 (3. Jan. 2021)

Zacky schrieb:


> öööhhhhmmm, ja...ich dachte, das hätte ich schon mal gemacht.


Das kommt in der letzten Zeit ziemlich oft vor daß du etwas glaubst was gemacht zu haben.....
Müssen wir uns Sorgen machen 
Oder liegt das dem steigenden Alter???
Ich bin ja nun schon so alt das ich mich an diese Zeiten nicht mehr erinnern kann 

Achso Sorry, Hans für das kapern deines Threads.
Was mir beim nochmaligen anschauen deines PDFs auffällt, das deine Verrohrungen reicht dürftig sind. Sie mögen auf dem ersten Blick zwar reichen aber wenn du, aus welchen Gründen auch immer mal einen anderen Filter nutzen willst, müsste man die Verrohrungen dann komplett erneuern. Ob man dann dazu Lust hat 
Alternativ könnte man vorsorglich schon ein paar mehr Rohre  legen aber die Flansche noch nicht öffnen. Nur so als Idee.


----------



## Hans9999 (3. Jan. 2021)

Hallo,
danke für die Antworten
Zacky@danke für die geänderte Zeichnung, dein Vorschlag ist super, auch mit den Bodenabläufen hast du recht
als Bogensiebfilter hatte ich den FIAP Spalt Active 22.000 Schwerkraftversion gedacht
wenn ich die Pumpe nach den Bogensiebfilter setze dann brauche ich aber nach der Bio trotzdem eine Pumpe um das Wasser in den Kiesfilter zu pumpen, denn mit Schwerkraft wird es nicht funktionieren ?

Gruss
Hans


----------



## troll20 (3. Jan. 2021)

Hans9999 schrieb:


> dann brauche ich aber nach der Bio trotzdem eine Pumpe um das Wasser in den Kiesfilter zu pumpen, denn mit Schwerkraft wird es nicht funktionieren ?


Wenn du die Leitung nicht über Wasserniveau legst, läuft das Wasser per Schwerkraft zurück. Nur wird bei der Einströmung von unten mit der Zeit nicht mehr viel fließen, wegen dem steigenden Gegendruck. 


Hans9999 schrieb:


> FIAP Spalt Active 22.000


Angenommen zwei Bodenabläufe und zwei Skimmer, dann sollten da aber 40.000 drüber laufen. D.h. du brauchst zwei von den Dingern. Aber damit erhöht sich die gesamte Leitungsanzahl.
Wie sollten den der Saugrobi angeschlossen werden?
An die Skimmerleitung oder an eine extra Pumpe?


----------



## Zacky (4. Jan. 2021)

Hans9999 schrieb:


> als Bogensiebfilter hatte ich den FIAP Spalt Active 22.000 Schwerkraftversion gedacht


Bei der Schwerkraftversion muss die Pumpe zwangsläufig direkt dahinter und das Wasser in die Biokammern pumpen, da die Pumpe das Schwimmerschott bedient und somit den Durchfluss reguliert bzw. überhaupt zulässt.
Grundsätzlich sollte noch erwähnt werden, dass die von Dir gewählte Version einen DN 150/160 Anschluss hat und die normalen Bodenabläufe und Skimmer standarmäßig DN 110 sind. Also gibt es hier schon "Probleme" beim Anschluss. Auch ist der Ausgang DN 150/160 was darauf schließen lässt, dass man hier nur mit Reduzierungen oder einer zusätzlichen Pumpenkammer arbeiten kann. Der Preis ist auch (wie ich finde) im Verhältnis zu Alternativen recht hoch.



Hans9999 schrieb:


> wenn ich die Pumpe nach den Bogensiebfilter setze dann brauche ich aber nach der Bio trotzdem eine Pumpe um das Wasser in den Kiesfilter zu pumpen, denn mit Schwerkraft wird es nicht funktionieren ?


Wie Rene schon schrieb...eigentlich nein, wenn alles unter Wasserlinie Teich liegt. Da in deiner Planung der Filterteich höher liegt als der Teich ist hier eine zusätzliche Pumpe nötig.

Alternativ wäre, dass komplette System so anzupassen, das nur am Ende eine Pumpe steht, welche das Wasser über eine Verteilung zurück in die gewünschten Bereiche bringt. Oder - eine passende Pumpenkammer mit 2-3 kleineren Pumpen für jede gewünschte Anwendung. Ist nicht unbedingt effektiv, aber würde die eigene Wünsche berücksichtigen.


----------



## Hans9999 (4. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Rene


> Angenommen zwei Bodenabläufe und zwei Skimmer, dann sollten da aber 40.000 drüber laufen. D.h. du brauchst zwei von den Dingern. Aber damit erhöht sich die gesamte Leitungsanzahl.
> Wie sollten den der Saugrobi angeschlossen werden?
> An die Skimmerleitung oder an eine extra Pumpe?


mir wäre lieber nur einen Skimmer zu haben und auch nur 20000L
an den Saugroboter möchte ich mir erst später Gedanken machen

da ich mit einer 75er Leitung noch in den Kiesfilter gehe wollte ich die Pumpe ans Ende setzen

Gruss
Hans


----------



## troll20 (4. Jan. 2021)

Hans9999 schrieb:


> mir wäre lieber nur einen Skimmer zu haben und auch nur 20000L


Dann wäre auch nur ein Bodenablauf drin und das halte ich bei der Größe für zu wenig.


Hans9999 schrieb:


> an den Saugroboter möchte ich mir erst später Gedanken machen


Wie du meinst.


Hans9999 schrieb:


> da ich mit einer 75er Leitung noch in den Kiesfilter gehe wollte ich die Pumpe ans Ende setzen


75'iger Leitung mit 20.000 Pumpe dazu die Leitungslänge, einige Bögen und du hast effektiv noch ein Umwälzung von ca. 10.000 Liter die Stunde
Damit wirst du schon Probleme bekommen daß dein Skimmer richtig zieht.


----------



## Zacky (4. Jan. 2021)

Hans9999 schrieb:


> da ich mit einer 75er Leitung noch in den Kiesfilter gehe wollte ich die Pumpe ans Ende setzen



Das geht aber leider nicht mit diesem Siebfilter. Unabhängig davon, was Rene gerade schon dazu schrieb. Ich würde hier mit 2 regelbaren 20.000 l/h Pumpen arbeiten und mir die Leistung entsprechend einstellen. Als Maß der Leistung würde ich die Funktionalität von Bodenablauf und Skimmer annehmen.


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Jan. 2021)

Dein Teich hat in den gedachten Dimensionen mind. 100m³....Wasservolumen..

Lass den Pflanzenfilterteichblödsinn weg (ich habe soetwas)... auch irgendwelche Kiesschüttungen...irgendwelche Rohre kleiner 100mm haben an solchen Teichen nix zu suchen...

Schöne Schwimmzone und 1/3 bepflanzte "Flachzonen" in einem Teich!-
Pflanzzonen mit lehmhaltigen Sand (humus/nährstoffarm) als Substrat.

Wenn Du an dem Punkt angekommen bist, 3 Bodenabläufe mittig im Teich  und 2 Skimmer in den Hauptwindrichtungen in KG 125 in einen Filterkeller zu verlegen....und am anderen Ende 5 Rückleitungen KG 125 zum Teich....beteilige ich mich gern weiter.

Zu den ganzen angedachten Zwischenlösungsdiskussionen gibt es hier sicher mehrere Beiträge, die manchmal auch auf dauerhaft vernünftige "Grundkonstrukte" hinauslaufen.
Du kommst sicher mit 25k€ hin....
Konzentriere Dich auf den Teich-  Form- BA, Skimmer. Verrohrung- PEHD Folie einschweißen lassen. Filterkeller ggf. in einem Schuppen großzügig.....


----------



## Hans9999 (8. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Thorsten,
danke für die Info
je mehr ich darüber nachdenke, hast du wahrscheinlich recht
mir geht es in erster Linie gar nicht ums Geld
meine Gedanke ist die Natur mit einzubeziehen
hab jetzt einen Teich mit ca.35m3  1,6m tief und einen Bachlauf 
im Teich leben 5 Kois und hunderte von Edelkrebsen, Fröschen und Molchen
leider ist er nicht geeignet zum schwimmen und einen anderen Platz hab ich nicht
darum suche ich irgendwelche Kompromisse

Gruss
Hans


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Jan. 2021)

Doch ums Geld gehts auch. Man muß ja vorher zumindest grob kalkulieren.

Viel schlimmer sind aber Fehlplanungen und ggf. Pfusch bei der Ausführung.
Denn das "versaut" einem sonst später die Freude am Projekt.

Etwas aus den Anfängerfehlern (meine Fehler z.B.) kann man hier z.B. ganz nett lernen ohne selber Lehrgeld zahlen zu müssen.

Aber auch schön, wenn Du schon einen Teich hast, dann bist Du schon etwas erfahren.


----------

